# How to seal a bullet casing from tarnish



## klibra (Feb 22, 2011)

I am new to pen turning and I have been working on some pens made with 30.06/308 shells. I am looking for a way to seal them to prevent tarnish. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Also, the inner brass tube seems to loosen and come out after glueing it inside the shell...suggestions are needed? :laugh:


----------



## rherrell (Feb 23, 2011)

I powder coat mine with clear and I solder my brass tubes.


----------



## livertrans (Feb 23, 2011)

here is a video on how to solder your tubes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0QblK-xOSk
To prevent tarnish I use spray lacquer.


----------



## RichB (Feb 23, 2011)

I just put together 4 yesterday.  I solder in the tube at the primer end with a soldering gun and dip the bullet and casing in Sherwin Williams Lacquer for metal 4 times.  I learned from the Library here and The pen shop.  With questions I sent a PM to the writer of the tutorial and all my questions were answered.  I didn't put my questions on a thread because there were so many.  It is a lot of fun watching it all come together.  Have fun I did.  RichB


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't done a cartridge casing pen in several months now, but when I was doing them regularly, I didn't worry about tarnish... my customers seemed to prefer that they would tarnish?? Go figure??  I just spin the cartridge on the lathe with a paper towel damped with Brasso. 

On putting the tubes inside, haven't thought about soldering them, I use the Gorilla glue to glue them in... it expands and centers pretty well and haven't had any problems with tubes coming out... I don't use the bullets for nibs as most do so that may be an advantage on my part....


----------



## Dave_M (Feb 23, 2011)

When I made my own, I would lacquer them.  After making a half dozen or so I decided to buy them power coated from Little River Crafts.  

I started making a few of my own because I was concerned about the quality but I really didn't have the time or desire considering how sporadic my cartridge pen sales had been going.  As far as quality goes, Eric's cartridges are very well built and his customer service is the best I've experienced in a long time.  Just my opinion.

When I made my own lacquered cartridges, I found that the lacquer lasted 6 months tops before it started coming off.  Interestingly... I offered to replace those pens and most of my customers said they liked them that way.  Since I started using Eric's, I haven't had any calls about the finish coming off.  I'm sure it will at some point but so far they seem to be outlasting my lacquered cartridges.  

Dave


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Dave, powder coating is the only real good finish.  I use to use the lacquer but like he said it didn't last long.  Now I don't put a finish on.  I polish them up and tell the people I give them to to buy a can of Brasso.  I only make them once in a while for gifts.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 23, 2011)

Check out bullet question where this subject also came up.  Some cartridge finishes (in rough order of durability) are:
Bare brass
Dipping lacquer
Brass lacquer
Duracoat
Powdercoat
I've also seen (but haven't myself done) a CA finish.

I regularly powdercoat my bullet pen kits.  It is the only clear finish I've found that adheres well to polished brass and will stand up to heavy wear.  Duracoat will probably hold up to normal use.  Anything else will chip or wear off in time - at which point it's basically bare brass again.

When I first started making pens (and kits) from rifle cartridges, I glued the tubes in with thick CA glue.  I since switched to soldering.  A good glue joint is plenty strong, but can break down with age and exposure to heat or cold.  I don't ever want a pen returned to me because of glue failure, so I solder.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## klibra (Feb 24, 2011)

*Suggestions*

Thank you for all of your great suggestions. I'm sure I will stay busy for a while now. Is the powder hard to use? I also see alot of people engraving their pens. Is there an engraver you can buy (what kind)or do you send it in somewhere to have them engraved?


----------



## snyiper (Feb 24, 2011)

Powder coat requires a "system" you have a powder coat gun then a baking oven like a old toaster oven. Make a small spray boothe from a cardboard box to contain it. Kits at harbor freight are in the 60.00 range at times Casewell plating also sells kits and powder. I have heard Casewell has better powder this is just hear say as I am looking at it myself. You could farm out the shells to a member willing to coat for a nominal fee.


----------

